

MongoDB World Keynote from Eliot Horowitz [video] - francesca
http://www.mongodb.com/presentations/mongodb-world-2014-keynote-eliot-horowitz

======
gerner
document-level locking "demo" starts at ~4:37

kind of light on details though

~~~
ukd1
[https://github.com/mongodb/mongo/blob/master/SConstruct#L231](https://github.com/mongodb/mongo/blob/master/SConstruct#L231)
has the rocksdb changes, but either the other stuff isn't up or I've missed it

~~~
threeseed
Can you explain. The ticket is empty:

[https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-14352](https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-14352)

Are they talking about using Facebook's RockDB ?

~~~
jasondc
Experimental MongoDB integration with (Facebook's) RocksDB storage engine:
[https://github.com/mongodb/mongo/commit/1c9a75094b829795c2b9...](https://github.com/mongodb/mongo/commit/1c9a75094b829795c2b99aa9f180c3ed2f5a3405)

------
aroman
Good presentation. One thing that caught my eye was the tool used to visualize
mongodb traffic in real time — apparently called "mongoscope"[1]. Anyone know
what it is, or is it just an internal toy?

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/QJVldqJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/QJVldqJ.png)

------
cheald
Is there a transcription/summary available anywhere?

~~~
ranman
Quick Summary:

\- Pluggable Storage Engine and API:
[https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-1153](https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-1153)

\- Document Level Locking:
[https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-1241](https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-1241)

\- MMS Automation: provision and automate deployment of complex clusters
through MMS (looks like both an API and a UI are going to be made available).
[https://mms.mongodb.com/learn-more](https://mms.mongodb.com/learn-more)

~~~
cheald
Interesting. Thanks.

